# Phrag. Waunakee Sunset



## Drorchid (Aug 22, 2008)

Our first batch of Phrag Waunakee Sunset's (Barbara LeAnn x besseae) are starting to bloom. This cross was origanally made and registered by Chuck Acker, but we recreated it using some of our own select parents. I was amazed by the colors, they range from a hot coral pink to a vibrant red, I think it is the most pure red I have seen for a Phragmipedium. Keep in mind that these are first bloom seedlings, and the plants are still small, when the plants are bigger the flowers will get larger as well.

















Robert


----------



## GROWINHYDRO.COM (Aug 22, 2008)

:drool:WOW that is a stunning red, nice job!!

I love Acker's orchids. I had bought flasks of Cape Sunset and besseae a few years ago when he lectured at my local society meeting. He had a great slide show on hybridization and an awesome story on his quest for Kovachii.

I just now have one little besseae trying to flower.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2008)

Yay besseae hybrids!

And since I didn't see these last week when I checked the website...


----------



## Kevin (Aug 22, 2008)

Really nice! Are pics 2 and 3 the same plant? I ordered one, and I hope it turns out like that!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 22, 2008)

Gorgeous colors :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree with Robert:Waunakee Sunset is indeed variable in color. I purchased a flask from Ackers, and they are blooming on small plants, each flower a different color. My thread for posting these is:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5962&highlight=Waunakee

I'll be adding to this thread as plants come into flower.


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Jun 10, 2021)

It has a much different growth habit than my other ,Qf Maria.It wants to send out new leads almost vertical,and then divide into growths which then produce sheaths.That makes it difficult to keep potted.Almost like it wants to start at the base of a wet cliff and then grow up the face.


----------

